# Ticks ticks and a few more bloody ticks



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

My poor furbies are covered in them :mad2:

just been up to the vet and got some spot on for them, i really hope it works because the poor critters look so woebegone


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

you can put some Vaseline on the ticks and it will suffercate them. The frontline should help though, poor babies, how did they get them do you know?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh bless those little blighters are unpleasant, I'm sending 'ticks be toes up' quick vibes.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

DKDREAM said:


> you can put some Vaseline on the ticks and it will suffercate them. The frontline should help though, poor babies, how did they get them do you know?


All i can think is that when i have taken the boys on their nightly walk one or two of the buggers must have hopped aboard and laid a bizillion eggs 

the genitrix xeno 450 seems to have killed the majority of the feckers over night will be doing them again in two weeks to break the egg cycle then monthly after that at least until the cold weather sets in.

Having 15 ferrets next door that never ever get treated might not help :mad2:


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

Ticks do not reproduce on their hosts, merely feed then drop off. The lay their eggs on the ground, and unlike with fleas, do not breed in a domestic (house) environment.

If you suddenly noticed many, it's more likely that you did not notice them until they had had a feed and filled with blood.

Don't smother them with vaseline, this can cause them to regurgitate into your ferrets, putting them at greater risk of tick bourne diseases. The best way to get rid of them is using a tick hook, an inexpensive tool.

A heavy infestation can cause anaemia.

It's highly unlikely your neighbours ferrets will have had any influence on yours getting ticks. Fleas yes, but ticks, no.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I have used that method for years and none of my ferrets ever became ill, that is why i suggested it, they can get infections where the tick wasn't pulled off properly even with a tool, what I am trying to say is there isn't a right or wrong here. The main thing is the ferrets get treatment.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> All i can think is that when i have taken the boys on their nightly walk one or two of the buggers must have hopped aboard and laid a bizillion eggs
> 
> the genitrix xeno 450 seems to have killed the majority of the feckers over night will be doing them again in two weeks to break the egg cycle then monthly after that at least until the cold weather sets in.
> 
> Having 15 ferrets next door that never ever get treated might not help :mad2:


well seeing as you actually got kits from next door it maybe possible that they got them from there, but as you mention you walk them, try not to walk them near where sheep has been. you will need to disinfect the cage as my understanding is when a female tick has fed she will reproduce i dont know how long it takes eggs to hatch


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> I have used that method for years and none of my ferrets ever became ill, that is why i suggested it, they can get infections where the tick wasn't pulled off properly even with a tool, what I am trying to say is there isn't a right or wrong here. The main thing is the ferrets get treatment.


There is a right and a wrong way; there have been extensive studies conducted across the globe, and experienced and knowledgeable people have concluded that smothering, burning, oils, alcohol etc, all increase the risk of disease being passed along. Some of which can be fatal.

This is probably the most reliable tick related website in the UK Index:Correct Tick Removal: BADA-UK

People have been doing numerous acts for extended periods of time; it doesn't mean they are correct, safe, or to be recommended.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

it takes ticks 19 to 60 days to hatch, how long have you had munchkin? have you asked next door if any of there ferrets have any? if they dont then its most likely they are picked up on your walk


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Linden_Tree said:


> There is a right and a wrong way; there have been extensive studies conducted across the globe, and experienced and knowledgeable people have concluded that smothering, burning, oils, alcohol etc, all increase the risk of disease being passed along. Some of which can be fatal.
> 
> This is probably the most reliable tick related website in the UK Index:Correct Tick Removal: BADA-UK
> 
> People have been doing numerous acts for extended periods of time; it doesn't mean they are correct, safe, or to be recommended.


from what i read covering the ticks in vasaline can take from 4 hours to 24 to kill them, if a tick is on the host for 24 hours or more its more chance of catching disease. Anyway i dont wish to argue the main concern is the ferrets i am sure they will be doing well they have a good owner


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> from what i read covering the ticks in vasaline can take from 4 hours to 24 to kill them, if a tick is on the host for 24 hours or more its more chance of catching disease. Anyway i dont wish to argue the main concern is the ferrets i am sure they will be doing well they have a good owner


It also causes them stress and discomfort, both of which can cause the tick to regurgitate increasing the risk of disease.

Leaving a tick alone to feed and fall off naturally would be preferable to smothering, depending on the quantity on the animal.

I don't see where there is an argument, it's just a matter of making sure the correct and safest information is placed on a public forum.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Linden_Tree said:


> It also causes them stress and discomfort, both of which can cause the tick to regurgitate increasing the risk of disease.
> 
> Leaving a tick alone to feed and fall off naturally would be preferable to smothering, depending on the quantity on the animal.
> 
> I don't see where there is an argument, it's just a matter of making sure the correct and safest information is placed on a public forum.


there is alot of conflicting advice on the internet its each to their own. Everyone is entitled to give advice just because you may not agree with mine dont mean its wrong, I was told the advice from an old school vet, so maybe times have moved on but that doesn't say its wrong.


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> there is alot of conflicting advice on the internet its each to their own. Everyone is entitled to give advice just because you may not agree with mine dont mean its wrong, I was told the advice from an old school vet, so maybe times have moved on but that doesn't say its wrong.


But it is wrong. It's has been proven to be incorrect. Scientific study has concluded that smothering increases the risk of disease.

It's not opinion, it's fact.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Linden_Tree said:


> But it is wrong. It's has been proven to be incorrect. Scientific study has concluded that smothering increases the risk of disease.
> 
> It's not opinion, it's fact.


well in that case its upto the OP what they wish to do isn't it, get over yourself.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

ticks are back again  

Why are my poor furbabies tormented so much  

will be getting more flea/tick stuff tom and keeping ferrets indoors over winter so hopefully i can get rid of the little blighters once and for all!!!!


----------



## DavieB (Jun 16, 2012)

I found a sheep tick on my dog this morning, Ive brushed him all over and looked for more doesn't help with him being long haired. 

In a panic now in case there are more, I had him out on a hill walk on Friday past so I presume he's picked it up there. It was adult I never saw any eggs or anything and from what I understand they cant hatch in a house is this right? I've never encoiuntered anything like this before. The tick fell off in my had so I presumes its had its fill. There are 3 or 4 scabby spots on Yuri but he had just had a haircut so I presumed he had been scratching due to a shaving rash type thing (Black Russian Terriers get shaved quite close around the neck and ears) Now I feel bad for missing this.


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow ive never had issues with ticks with any of my animals, just pesky fleas...gotta say ticks make me squirm , ugly little things! I hope your ferret is doing well still and your sheepdog davieb, wish the best of luck


----------

